# SARMS - Anyone used them? Results? Any Acne?



## Newcastlelad (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has used SARMS and got good results? Which SARMS worked best etc? Also my main question is i've seen they cause less side effects. Do they cause ACNE and Hairloss like steroids? or SARMS don't effect the sebaceous glands in the skin?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine wasn't good. On the second week of ostarine started to get horrible headaches made worse by office job, staring at the computer all day. Stopped and took about a week before they subsided. Still have a bottle left with 6 weeks worth of tabs


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i think if you type SARMS in the search bar on the forum they seems to be a few threads that might be of intrest to you, i dont know much about them but interested )


----------



## jobo74 (Jan 6, 2015)

I've a friend who has started them and he loves them, good solid gains he says,


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Ahal84 said:


> Mine wasn't good. On the second week of ostarine started to get horrible headaches made worse by office job, staring at the computer all day. Stopped and took about a week before they subsided. Still have a bottle left with 6 weeks worth of tabs


I tried out some Halo 100 at the beginning of the year. Office job. Over a period of 2 weeks, I suffered the most brutal headaches I've ever experienced. Unsure if it was to with the Halo shite, strip lighting or staring at a computer. These headaches put me to bed for 3 hours at a time. Had to leave work on 3 occasions. I very rarely from headaches.

The pain came in waves. Plus, when I woke up from my grandad nap I felt like I was part hungover. Had a load left but binned them


----------



## Newcastlelad (Feb 9, 2014)

I see but no acne or hairloss occured?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been running MK-677 & GW501516 for approx. 6 weeks now, post cycle during PCT and beyond last couple of weeks. I am very happy with the results, I was on a cutting phase of my cycle, and since coming off gear my weight has almost been identical to when I was on. You may be inclined to think I've gained fat and lost muscle, but the mirror tells a different story. I should have done measurements tbh, but it certainly appears im in the same condition now over 6 weeks post cycle as I was on cycle. Strength is very close to on cycle too, I usually lose more strength w/o SARMS than I have this time.

No acne whatsoever, MK-677 if anything would improve skin and I've read few people say it has for them. Can't tell on the hairloss, I've not heard anyone mention that as a potential side effect tbh, I can't see the mechanism by which it would speed up hairloss?

I'll be running MK-677 indefinitely, GW501516 I will probably drop after this first bottle is gone (3 month supply) for concern about the tests done causing cancer in rats, I'd rather give myself a break from it maybe going back on in a few months.


----------

